# RCS & Guppies?



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

Would they be compatible? My mom just got me 1 male, 4 females. I have 3 berried RCS and around a pop of 20+ RCS in my 30 Gallon Tall So far.


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

I think they would survive, even if a few of them end up as food. But, the cherrys would stay in hiding more often. Also, if you keep fish with your rcs dont expect baby shrimplets!


----------



## bs6749 (Dec 23, 2007)

The smaller RCS will be snacked on from time to time but overall your RCS colony should grow. It won't grow as fast as it would without the guppies though.


----------



## down_shift (Oct 16, 2008)

My RCS sit on top of plants and roam freely around my tank with 25 cardinals and 5 guppies. I have never seen them lay their eyes on the RCS. It's funny when they are all fighting for the same algae wafer though.

Just keep the fish well fed. Shrimp swim fast and are smart enough to hide in plants (hopefully your tank is planted enough)


----------



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, thx for the feedback, i don't think my guppies are bothering my rcs. And btw, i have an alright planted tank, I just need the plants to grow in a bit since they are quite small, especially my rotala rotundifolia because I just trimmed it and the 5 peices that i propanged(or w.e) are starting to grow, I already see roots and a side sprout from each one.


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

I put RCS and guppies in the same tank about 2 months ago. Just had our second set of shrimplets about a week ago. They all seem to roam freely. I am sure some of them ended up as gourmet fish food, but overall the colony is growing.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend it if you are planning to breed them. Female guppies like to have fun with shrimps. Anything they can fit in their mouth make them happy (they have unusually big mouths).


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have one tank with endlers, amanos and cherry shrimp and another with guppies and yellow shrimp. I keep a moderate supply of java moss in the back of both tanks and see a lot of baby shrimp activity in the moss. I would highly recommend using some moss for any shrimp breeding colony.


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

I would never do that if you want breed the shrimp.........cause the baby shrimp just like a big meal to your guppies...


----------



## lnb (Nov 20, 2004)

Tiny baby shrimp are very active after the lights go out. That's when they get picked off by the fish. I caught my 2 nano rasboras and 1 male endler doing just that. 

I personally wouldn't keep fish with small shrimp. I'm sure some will survive but ultimately the shrimp will have to produce more than the fish can consume.


----------

